# cannot edit : Error writing the value's new contents



## ferale

hi,
At my work pc when i want edit the registry i only got thie error msg:
"cannot edit : Error writing the value's new contents"

is there any workaround for this ??


----------



## jernelsingh

*Re*

Which type of registry u r editing can u give me the full path
in which it is showing u error

Regards
Jernel Singh


----------



## ferale

Hi,

I am using regedit to edit. 
And it is with all values i am trying toedit. It doesnt matter what value i put in the same problem, and error code as above.


----------



## Chevy

Sounds like you do not have the correct permissions to edit the registry. Is your account a member of the local administrator's group?


----------



## jernelsingh

*Re*

Hi
Check the Administrator permission on ur pc
that u r having full rights to edit ur reg.

I am giving u difference between regedit.exe and regedt32.exe

Regedit.exe
Regedit.exe is included with Windows NT 4.0 and Windows 2000 primarily for its search capability. You can use Regedit.exe to make changes in the Windows NT 4.0 and Windows 2000 registry, but you cannot use it to view or edit all functions or data types on Windows NT 4.0 and Windows 2000


Regedt32.exe
Regedt32.exe is the configuration editor for Windows NT 4.0 and Windows 2000. Regedt32.exe is used tomodify the Windows NT configuration database, or the Windows NTregistry. This editor allows you to view or modify the Windows NT registry.The editor provides views of windows that represent sections of theregistry, named hives. Each window displays two sections. On the leftside, there are folders that represent registry keys. On the right side,there are the values associated with the selected registry key. Regedt32 isa powerful tool, and you must use it with extreme caution when you changeregistry values. Missing or incorrect values in the registry can make theWindows installation unusable


----------



## ferale

is it a way for me as a user to edit the registry. a tweak or somethin....
i need to remove som spyware, and spy boot search and destroy would not manage to remove it saince it cant read to the file.

any ideas ???


----------

